# Hanimex



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Starting with the presumption that I know nothing about cameras and or lenses, this means I have several questions that are probably quite stupid. :yes: However I shall press on.

I have been given a Hanimex 80-200 f4.0 Macro lense.

1/ Are these lenses camera or make speciffic?

2/ Can they be used with the newer Digital camera bodies?

3/ Would it be worth buying a body for taking watch pic's (since this is a macro lense?)

Any help would be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

1. Hanimex is/was an Australian photographic company, so have you searched their website ?

2. Most lenses are designed for a specific camera fitting - Canon, Nikon, Olympus etc. So there may be a name engraved on the lens.

3. Do you know if the lens is manual or auto-focus?

4. Before buying a body, do you have a local friend with a DSLR on which to try it ?

Hate for you to waste money, but perhaps a member of yyour local camera club could help.
mike


----------

